# DIY E36 Smoked Tail Light?



## stash182 (Jul 12, 2004)

I feel like I've ran across some DIYs on smoking/modding E36 tail lights, but I can't seem to find any now that I'm actually doing it. Did I dream those DIYs up?


----------



## stash182 (Jul 12, 2004)

http://www.bmwe36tips.20m.com/paintrearclusters.htm


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

stash182 said:


> http://www.bmwe36tips.20m.com/paintrearclusters.htm


Why would you want it to be amber? People here in the USA pay out the ass to have red/white tails like they have in Europe.


----------



## menfiedjian (Jan 27, 2006)

lol my post for the DIY is right underneath ur post

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=165695


----------

